# Big poppa vs udsparts.com  smoker kits



## Cdnmaplesmoke (Mar 23, 2020)

Hey guys and gals.  I bought a drum last fall and summer is coming so i figure it’s about time to do something with it.  (If I can even get a kit across the border right now) 
These kits both have their own benefits in my opinion. The udsparts.com kit (https://udsparts.com/kits/diy-uds-complete-parts-kit-for-55-gallon-ugly-drum-smoker.html)has a great looking charcoal basket and comes with a grate lifter which are both excellent selling features that I’m drawn towards.  But with the big poppa I love the thought of the easy to set/use slider intakes and ability to raise and lower the charcoal basket for grilling and smoking.  I do not have a bbq so the multi purpose grill smoker makes it very desirable.  I have only used a indirect stick burner up until now and any feedback would be greatly appreciated.  Not sure what I should do,  I wanted a kit but now I’m unsure if there’s one out there that’s offering what I want.   I’m sorry if there’s a post on this topic already.


----------



## tony111 (Mar 23, 2020)

I have the Big Poppa and really like it , no complaints.  I guess it is 4 or 5 years old and is still in great shape. I keep it in my shop so it has not been exposed to weather, only when in use. I plan on finding a stainless steel drum to up grade. I don't think you would be disappointed. I can't comment on the other one. Good luck


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Mar 23, 2020)

Give Hunsaker a look. Their equipment is well made and heavy duty. The charcoal basket might even be a little too heavy if you have any issues lifting things






						DIY Hunsaker Smoker Kits
					

Supply your own elbow grease and save a ton by building your own pro-level smoker with our genuine Hunsaker Vortex Smoker kits.




					www.hunsakersmokers.com


----------



## krj (Mar 23, 2020)

Take a glance at the kit the guys at Smoker Builder offer. I don't have one of their uds kits yet, but I've talked with Frank and Tom and boughten one of their GF kits in the past and they're genuine good dudes who love bbq.


----------

